# what are symptoms of broken blow-off valve????



## Hessvr6 (Jan 21, 2003)

Car not boosting....internal wastegate is fine..just checked it. FMU working properly..had fuel gauge in car while driving..fuel pressure rising while boosting..I hear turbo spool just no blow-off and car just feels stock...no tires breaking loose...nothing...compression test ok...is it possible uo that blow-off valve is broken, therefore messing up my vaccuum??? Need some help guys....thanks


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: what are symptoms of broken blow-off valve???? (Hessvr6)*

If the blow off valve was broken causing you to have no boost, then it would be constantly blowing off. Your problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: what are symptoms of broken blow-off valve???? (sold on expense)*

Cap off the blow off valve with a condom, rev the motor in neutral and boost it up, have a buddy watch it.
Don't use lubricated








muahhahaha


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

**** mang condoms are expensive, get somebody you don't like to put there lips over it lol


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (peteM3)*

it the blow off valve is bad it will always be open or always be closed causing the turbo to back spool when u let off the gas.
gas a vaccum pump and gauge and use that to test the blow off valve. when it gets vaccum the valve inside should start to rise up. if it doesn't the blow off valve is bad.


----------

